# Pocketwizard to SB-600



## D40 (Aug 7, 2009)

I will be trigging an SB-600 and want to make sure I have the correct adaptor since the SB-600 does not have a place to connect the Pocketwizard directly?

B&H Kit Info

B&H Kit Info

The bottom one soundsl like it would work. Also, when useing this adaptor and the lightstands, I would slide this on where I would normaly slide the flash on then then put the flash on the adaptor? Thank you


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 7, 2009)

Easy.  Did you do a search here?  I recall answering this very question at least 7-8 times.







FlashZebra.com: PC to Flash Hotshoe Adapter (Item #0065)


----------



## D40 (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha...Jerry, I can imagine you have repeated yourself several times on this forum  That is what I am looking for exactly, and it actually had the screw on the bottom, that will be great!


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2009)

Who the he!! ever uses the search feature? :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## D40 (Aug 7, 2009)

FlashZebra.com: Female Hotshoe to Pocket Wizard, CyberSync or Elinchrom Skyport (Item #0126)

This would do the same and has the cable....but...I think the one you posted looks a little better. I would just need a PC to PW cable?


----------



## D40 (Aug 7, 2009)

KmH...Google is my friend, I am just getting confused on all the cables they have out there. LOL


----------



## D40 (Aug 7, 2009)

FlashZebra.com: Deluxe Canon Hotshoe to Pocket Wizard, CyberSync or Elinchrom Skyport (Item #0138)

Looks a little better made, That will be the simplest way to go  

Been using the CLS and while it works it can be aggrivating. Flash has to be at just the right angle and that can cause some issues


----------



## D40 (Aug 7, 2009)

And Thank you!


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2009)

D40 said:


> KmH...Google is my friend, I am just getting confused on all the cables they have out there. LOL


Jerry and I were refering to the forums search feature.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 9, 2009)

D40 said:


> FlashZebra.com: Female Hotshoe to Pocket Wizard, CyberSync or Elinchrom Skyport (Item #0126)
> 
> This would do the same and has the cable....but...I think the one you posted looks a little better. I would just need a PC to PW cable?




I'll tell you why I chose this method over the one with the cable"

- if the cable breaks (and they OFTEN do), I replace the cable, not the whole adapter.

- the adapter has *2* sync ports in it.  If one breaks, the other one works.  You can also use them to daisy chain a 2nd flash with one pocket wizard (tried it, and it works!).


----------



## table1349 (Aug 9, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> D40 said:
> 
> 
> > FlashZebra.com: Female Hotshoe to Pocket Wizard, CyberSync or Elinchrom Skyport (Item #0126)
> ...



Jerry's reasoning is good.  Here was my choice however.  FlashZebra.com: Deluxe PC to Flash Hotshoe Adapter (Item #0115) Even easier to find cords for in a pinch, or if you are an old timer like me, I have plenty of unused old cord lying around that I can quickly make do.


----------



## rmfrazzle (May 5, 2014)

I too was stumped on how to get my SB600 speed flash working with the PocketWizard Plus III and Plus X receivers with my Nikon D7000 and SB910 speed flash.  I really should have followed the advice from here first and saved $30 bucks on the  hotshoe adaptor (I paid $50 for mine, and the one online was $11 plus $10 shipping), but I was eager to get this baby working and this is what my local retailer recommended (below).

PocketWizard HSFM3 3' Hot Shoe to Mini Jack Flash Sync Cable


For some odd reason, when I lock the SB600 flash onto the unit, it does not work, so I have to make sure that I do not lock my flash into the adaptor.  But, this causes a very bad problem with my flash, as if I need to adjust the flash, I have to be very careful or it causes a short and fires the flash.  I now have a little burn mark on my little plastic flash built-in diffuser.  So, I have to turn off the flash and turn off the PocketWizard before I even try to move the flash.

I should have listened to your recommendation JerryPH on the FlashZebra.com: PC to Flash Hotshoe Adapter (Item #0065) and bought it right away.  So, I just bought it now and I will see if the same problem happens when I get it.

Thank you very much.

Randy


----------



## KmH (May 5, 2014)

JerryPH hasn't logged in 10 months but thanks for digging up this several years dead tread.

The information is still pertinent.


----------

